# Welchen dieser Samsung-Monitore soll ich nehmen?



## Olly07 (7. April 2010)

Hallo Forum,

nachdem ich schon einen Samsung LCD-TV habe, würde ich gern auch einen optisch passenden PC-Monitor kaufen. Nur welcher ist fürs Spielen am Besten geeignet?

Muß man nun einen mit LED-Technik nehmen, oder muß es eines dieser neuen HD-Modelle mit TV-Tuner sein?

Alle Modelle die in Frage kommen haben aber 5ms Reaktionszeit, Ist das nicht zuviel?

Und wie stets mit der 3D-fähigkeit, sollte man gleich so einen kaufen? Ich spiele nur Ego-shooter, und wann hier mal 3D-Spiele kommen werden weiß ich leider nicht. 

Ich habe eine Auswahl aller Geräte angehängt, bitte gebt mir eine Kaufentscheidung!


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

ich hab den P2450H. bin sehr zufrieden damit 
- 3D : meiner meinung nach noch viel zu früh um so ein gerät zu kaufen
- TV tuner ist sinnlos, du hast ja schon n fernseher 
- 5 ms sind standard und nicht zu viel 
- LED ist im stromverbrauch etwas günstiger, ansonsten macht es keine großen unterscheide zu ,,normalen" displays (außer dass sie teurer sind )


----------



## Bull56 (7. April 2010)

ich würde dir auch den samsung p2450h empfehlen - gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis...

kann dir aber morgen mehr sagen da ich meinen morgen habe...


----------



## Wargrown (7. April 2010)

Ich hab auch nen P2450H ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## johannes944 (7. April 2010)

hab nen P2470, sehr zu empfehlen...aber der P2450 is eh der selbe nur ohne DVBT, oder? Und ohne fernbedienung usw...reine Monitor halt...


----------



## utacat (7. April 2010)

Ich habe den Samsung XL2370 LED. 
Die Entscheidung traf ich im Geschäft zwischen den ganzen anderen Modellen wegen seiner hervorragenden Bildqualität. Ich habe die Entscheidung bis heute nicht bereut. Selbst bei Spielen hat er mich überzeugt. Machs wie ich. Gehe in einen Fachmarkt und vergleiche.
Schau mal in mein Profil, da ist der Samsung.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Spaiki (7. April 2010)

Also ich muss utacat rechtgeben, der Samsung XL2370 LED macht schon echt was her. Durfte ihm beim Kumpel erleben und muss schon sagen schicke Sache - subjektiv sogar besser als mein 2450h mit dem ich aber auch zu 100% zufrieden bin.

Sowohl das PC als auch Playstation3 Bild sind top. Kann man nix weiter sagen. 

Weis jetzt nicht wo der Preisunterscheid zwischen beiden liegt aber würde wenns dein Geldbeutel zu lässt eher auf LED Technik setzen.


----------



## Olly07 (7. April 2010)

Ich geb zu, ich möchte gern einen Moni der meinem TV ähnlich sieht. Ist ein LE46B679, und hat nebem dem schönen Klavierlackdesign auch unten eine etwas gerundete Form.

Von daher wäre der 2430 H am besten geeignet. Die 2450 haben dieses rotes Design, nicht so mein Fall.

LED gibts aber nur mit 23" oder? Ich wollte unbedingt einen 24er, wollte auch dafür extra eine teure HD 5850 Karte nehmen. 

Bildmäßig sind die Samsung aber alle top, LEDs hab ich bislang noch keinen gesehen. Ich mag aber diese brillanten Displays, von daher:

Sind die LEDs da besonders gut, machen also nochmal brillantere und plastischere Bilder als die LCDs? Müsste mir sonst aufwändig bei Amazon beide kaufen und hier zu Haus vergleichen, wenn der PC da ist.

PS:Also diese 3 kämen in die engste Auswahl, alle anderen sind entweder mit TV-Tuner ( brauch ich nicht ) oder mit diesem roten Streiffen im Acryl ( will ich nicht ). 

Die beiden LEDs wären natürlich leichter und um die Hälfte stromsparender, und der günstigere der beiden hat sogar 36 Monate Garantiezeit.

Die Kontrastangaben sind natürlich irre, 5 Mio:1. Und beide haben nur 2ms Reaktionszeit, der 24" LCD dagegen 5. Dafür ist er wieder etwas grösser und gefällt mir optisch am besten.

Schwere Wahl...


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2010)

Ich habe auch den XL2370LED und kann dir den nur brennstens empfelen!
Das ist der beste Monitor den du kriegen kannst. Er hat einfach eine irre Helligkeit, Kontrast und eine schnelle Reaktionszeit. Zudem ist er stromsparend, ganz dünn und macht optisch auch was her!

Ich kann dir ihn nur empfelen!


----------



## Rudolf599 (8. April 2010)

Habe seit 2 Wochen den P2450H im Einsatz und kann nur sagen, ein Super Monitor, klare kräftige Farben, keine Pixelfehler und keine Schlieren beim Gamen. Kann in für den Preis von ca. € 200 nur empfehlen.


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Ja ich denke auch der LED wäre vielleicht die beste Wahl, gerade weil ich ihn wieder für etliche Jahre behalten muß. Etwas schade nur mit den Kabelanschlüssen, die nach hinten weggehen. So kann man den Monitor nicht an der Wand befestigen. Und mal wieder ein extra Netzteil, sowas stört doch immer. Der 2430 hat es eingebaut und kann per Vesa 75*75 an der Wand montiert werden.

Bin da noch nicht so firm:

Eine ATI HD 5850 kann den 23"er schon problemlos und ruckelfrei betreiben oder? Ich wollte gern in der Full-HD-Auflösung 1920/1080 spielen.


----------



## Cyron78 (9. April 2010)

Ich hab den SyncM 22 Rz -mit 3D Vision. Das Bild ist gestochen scharf, viel besser als mit mein alten 226 BW.

Möchte beides aber verkaufen.. bei interesse bitte melden. Morgen ist des bei Ebay drin.


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2010)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Eine ATI HD 5850 kann den 23"er schon problemlos und ruckelfrei betreiben oder? Ich wollte gern in der Full-HD-Auflösung 1920/1080 spielen.



Genau die Frage hatte ich auch bevor ich mir den Monitor und die PowerColor HD5850 PCS+ gekauft habe.
Und wie sich herausstellte, reicht die Grafikkarte dafür locker aus!


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Wirklich? Uff wieder eine Sorge weniger. Vielen Dank für den post!

Meine endgültige Wahl: Sapphire Toxic und den LED-Samsung. Hat zwar nur 23", aber ich denke der macht das beste Bild.


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2010)

Die 23" sind groß genug und der macht ein hervorragendes Bild, besonders die Helligkeit und der Kontrast fallen auf (was weiß sein soll ist auch weiß und nicht gelbliches weiß, wie es bei den herkömmlichen TFT-Bildschirmen ist)!


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2010)

Könntest Du bitte mal den Fuss vom Samsung ausmessen? Ich muß mir eine Wandaufnahme dafür bauen, und bräuchte dringend die genauen Masse!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (14. April 2010)

Hi an alle, habe ebenfalls den P2450 und möchte meine Meinung dazu geben. Also fangen wir von vorne an, ich hatte einen syncmaster T220 HD und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät bis auf das oft zitierte fiepen. Habe also Samsung Support kontaktiert. Eins vorneweg wenn Ihr keine ernsthaften defekte am Gerät habt lasst es um Gottes willen mit dem Vor ort Service.Meine Begründung: Gerät wurde abgeholt und nach 4 !!! Tagen kam es repariert zurück!?!

Habe darauf bestanden das ich kein Gerät aus dem Reperatur-Pool ( bereits reparierte gebrauchte Monitore ) bekomme, sondern meinen Monitor repariert zurück. So....Monitor kam an und das Panel war zerkratzt, 30% der Bildfläche waren mit flecken übersät die nicht mehr zu entfernen waren, und das fiepen war auch noch da. Bericht: (Netzteil, Panel, Hauptplatine) wuren getauscht. Ja klar, die haben einfach das innenleben eines uralten Monitors den sie irgendwo in Hinterhof gefunden haben in das Gehäuse meines eingebaut. Samsung konntaktiert (reparaturen übernimmt andere Firma für die)wurde wieder abgeholt 3 Tage später kam er zurück. Diesmal optisch OK aber fiepen immer noch da. So...bin zum Händler und mein Geld zurück bekommen (abzüglich nutzungspauschale). Habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen den P2450 und mein Fazit lautet:

Für das Geld sehr sehr guter Monitor! Schnelle Reaktionszeit, optisch natürlich ein Leckerbissen (im Laden schaut er net so schön aus wie Daheim). ABER...ja..ABER... Ändert mann die Helligkeit nach Unten fängt er zwar nichr an zu fiepen, Nein er fängt an zu Flackern. Das merkt mann in dem mann den Monitor mit ner Kamera aufnimmt.Graue Balken wandern durchs Bild (habe ständig Kopfschmerzen deswegen bekommen). Sobald mann unter 100% helligkeit geht fängts an, Nokia Monitor test laufen lassen unter dem punkt Moire kann mann das sehr gut feststellen. Kommentar auf ner anderen Seite( weiß nimmer welche ) war: fängt ein Monitor bei diesem Test das flackern an FINGER WEG!! Habs in den Griff bekommen in dem Ich die Helligkeit per Nvidia systemsteuerung reduziert hab( ist zwar nicht optimal ich weiss ) und siehe da dann flackert er nicht.Mann muss jedoch beim Monitor Helligkeit auf 100 lassen.

Meine vermutung war: P2450 hat ein internes Netzteil und der P2470 ein externes, welches warscheinlich die ursache dafür ist. Ist es jedoch NICHT, denn der P2470 flackert ganauso bei Reduzierung der Helligkeit.Mein alter T220Hd und mein LCD fernseher machen das definitiv nicht.Aber es liegt nicht nur am P2450, viele andere machen das auch(manche mehr manche weniger).Warum das so ist....Keine Ahnung....aber ansonst TOP MONITOR!

Solange ein Samsung läuft is alles Prima(fast alles), aber wehe er muss mal zur Reparatur


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2010)

Hier sind die Maße des Fußes:

27cm x 20cm (Breite x Tiefe)


----------



## Olly07 (16. April 2010)

Vielen Dank!!!

Dann kann ich schonmal was basteln. Ich muß unter den Fuß auch noch einen kleinen Stereoverstärker unterbringen, draufstellen geht wohl selbst bei dem recht leichten LED nicht.


----------



## Olly07 (16. April 2010)

Klingt ja grausam! Dabei hält man das doch eigentlich immer für eine besondere Qualität solcher Geräte, 3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Garantie.

Ich hab auch momentan ein paar Probleme mit meinem Samsung LCD-TV. Der sschaltet sich nachts ständig ein, bzw. das Netzteil versucht es. Das klackert dann immer wie wild, er springt aber nicht an. Die Funktion " automatisches update " war dabei gar nicht eingestellt!!

Dann löschen sich Teile des selbst gespeicherten Menüs immer nach jedem Ausstellen. Nun gabs ein firmware update, das aber in den ersten Tagen daran gar nichts geändert hat. Erst vorgestern habe ich mal durchs Menü gezappt und festgestellt, das es nun völlig andere update-Funktionen gibt. Darunter auch eines " update via Satellit ". Darauf kurz gedrückt, die Kiste sucht nach einem updaet, findet natürlich keines, und was soll ich sagen:

Das selbsttätige Löschen des Menüs ist trotzdem verschwunden! Auch kann man nun auswählen ob update via USB oder automatisch. Nun klackert nix mehr.

Aber ich habe auch weiterhin noch Farbstiche in S/W-Filmen, rechts rötlich links grünlich. 

Sorry für das OT, aber ich habe das Gefühl das es heutzutage absolut NICHTS mehr OHNE Mängel zu kaufen gibt. Würdest Du dann lieber einen der LED-TVs empfehlen, oder kann es da zu denselben Flackerproblemen kommen wie bei den LCDs?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (16. April 2010)

Wie gesagt handelt es sich um Monitore (TN-Panel), bei TV werden die soweit ich weiss nicht verbaut  (ausser 19-22 Zoll), kann mich aber auch gern täuschen. Ja heutzutage (manchmal denk ich das ichs magisch anzieh) erwischt mann scho öfter Geräte mit irgendwelchen Defekten. Meiner erinnerung nach (hab mal im Einzelhandel gearbeitet) ist Samsung absolut Nr.1 was Reklamationen anbelangt. Sony hatte damals ja auch Samsung panele verbaut(heut vielleicht immer noch so), waren Softwaretechnisch aber viel besser.Will jetzt aber Samsung nicht alzu schlecht reden (wie gesagt heutzutage)vielleicht kriegts mein Monitor noch mit und Streikt

Ach übrigens für die jenigen die PRAD noch nicht kennen, ist ne Super Seite für Monitor-Tests


----------



## Olly07 (16. April 2010)

Würdest Du nach Deinen Erfahrungen also eher zu einem LED-PC-Monitor greiffen, oder sieht das da auch nicht besser aus?

Ich finde die Samsungs sonst alle wunderschön gestylt, das reisst bei mir immer heftig was raus. Tatsache ist aber wohl auch, das diese ganzen freien Servicewerkstätten dir für die Importeure supporten ziemlich viel schlampen, und sich in ihrer Servicequalität nicht all zu weit von der Beratungsqualität der Verkäufer unterscheiden. 

Habe gerade wieder so einen Fall mit meinem Beamer. Alle sehen die Fehler, aber der Serivce nicht. Man soll eben einfach keinen solchen Billig-Plastik-Massenmarkt-Scheissmüll kaufen...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (16. April 2010)

Ich beurteile ungern etwas was ich selbst nich ausprobiert hab, also kann ich wenig zu LED´s sagen. Sollen ja was Schwarzwert angeht besser sein, jedoch kann man das glaub ich nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Gibt da bestimmt auch gute und schlechte. Was TV angeht ist find ich Plasma am besten (wenn bloss der Stromverbrauch net währ). Wollte mir ja nach meiner  schlechten Samsung erfahrung keinen mehr kaufen, jedoch wie du schon sagtest...sind schon Eyecatcher. Beratung kannst meist vergessen  entweder die verkäufer haben keinen Plan oder sie wollen nur schnellen Umsatz(ich war letzteres zugegebenermaßen).War aber nie in ner TV-Abteilung tätig, hab die Dinger trotzdem mit verkauft. Also TV für mich nach wie vor Panasonic Nr.1.....Sony ist gut....Sharp auch (Loewe völlig überbewertet steckt auch bloß Sharp drinne) aber bei meinem Glück kann ich kaufen was ich will ich erwische den der ne macke hatt. Bin aber auch penibel wenn ich viel Geld ausgeb, will ich auch kein unfertiges Produkt haben.
Ich glaub ich hab damals 15 mal bei der Samsung Hotline angerufen 01805121213 kann die Scheiss Nummer sogar noch auswendig


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (16. April 2010)

Ach ja wollt fir fast den Benq LED kaufen (weiss die bezeichnung nemer) kannst ja mal googeln, soll das flimmern in dunklen Stellen auch haben (ist die Meinung von usern die ihn haben). wie gesagt hab ichs über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung geregelt und jetzt passts, ansonsten bin ich mit dem P2450H sehr zufrieden. Du musst halt bedenken das es wenn ich mich recht erinner nur fünf Hersteller gibt die überhaupt Panele bauen (LG, Samsung, Sharp, Phillips, Panasonic), also hast  du auch wenn du z.B Benq kaufst was anderes(Panel)drinnen.

P.S. Mach dich mal darüber schlau: Full-LED....Edge-LED....soll auch ein riesen Unterschied sein, habe mich damit aber noch net so befasst.


----------

